# COMPLETE MUFFLER SYSTEM NEEDED?



## wpbrink (Dec 24, 2001)

ON A 454 G.M. MOTOR 25' BARTH MOTOR HOME HAVE ANY IDEAS AS TO WHERE WHERE THE PRICE RANGE SHOULD BE IN REPLACING THE COMPLETE MUFFLER SYSTEM FROM THE ENGINE BLOCK OUT?  I'M TOTALLY DUMB IN THIS AREA BUT IF THE SYSTEM HAS DUALS CAN YOU SAVE MONEY BY GOING INTO A SINGLE SYSTEM FROM THE T-PIPE ONCE YOU LEAVE THE MANIFOLDS?


----------



## Gary B (Dec 26, 2001)

COMPLETE MUFFLER SYSTEM NEEDED?

Hi wpbrink, NO, stay with the dual exhaust system, you'll have more power and the engine will run cooler, as to the price that varys alot around the country, I was quoted about $300.00 to convert my Ford 460 to dual, but just went with a free flowing muffler and 3" pipes, cost me $100.00, Happy trails GB


----------

